# How to arrow train



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

So I'm getting back into some bow and arrow shooting. Not hunting, but just shooting at targets in my very wooded backyard. Was interested in doing this with my 6 year old V. So I'd like to train him to find the arrows when I eventually miss my target, or even better yet, find and retrieve the arrows. Are there any good articles, thoughts on how to start this training? Any suggestions would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never seen it trained. June's mom use to retrieve arrows for her owner, that missed the target. She had a natural retrieve, soft mouth, and just enjoyed being a part, of everything he did.
It just evolved into her getting to retrieve, the ones on the ground.


----------

